# People waiting to fill with petrol



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

Why why why do people always cause queues when filling up petrol by trying to get the pump nearest their filler cap !! ALL pumps reach BOTH sides of the car so why do peolpe still do this , take the first bloody space that comes free!

ok rant over.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

They do normally reach but you have to park very close to the pump. Also the pipe touches your car body and may scratch it so you need to holp the pipe off, with the other hand

I normally go for any that becomes available but it can be a bit inconvenient.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

and then go in - start shopping in the mini mart and then pay buy fucking cheque... then take 5 mins to get back in the car, belt up, start up, reset mileometer.... fuckers...

at least i get the diesel pump to myself


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

sorry to be sarky but what else do you use your other hand for while filling up ? whats the issue with holding the pipe? use both hands if you have whats with teh one handed fill (unless you only got one arm of course).

Sorry but if it speeds up queue I say use both hands! cos you dont use the other hand for anything else while standing there!?


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

sorry im having a bad day and this is a great place to feel better !


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> at least i get the diesel pump to myself Â


and the kinky gloves


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

people who block up the Optimax pump using unleaded in their shitty j reg Micra....

Use another lane you wideo! then they give you a stare for waiting behind them when others are free.... how do you explain what you're doing?!!

 :-/


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> then they give you a stare for waiting behind them when others are free.... how do you explain what you're doing?!!


so true! ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> sorry to be sarky but what else do you use your other hand for while filling up ? whats the issue with holding the pipe? use both hands if you have whats with teh one handed fill (unless you only got one arm of course).
> 
> Sorry but if it speeds up queue I say use both hands! cos you dont use the other hand for anything else while standing there!?


The pipe is normally very dirty as well as the handle of course! And I don't want to smear my nice red leather steering wheel with petrol! If I use both hands then I will have to put two of these plastic gloves on!


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

do 'the trick' by putting the petrol cap under the trigger leaving your hands free and making everyone wonder how ur car is fillin gup and why their pump isn't automatic like yours.... must be a TT thing they assume....

 ;D ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

LOL Thats classic.



> do 'the trick' by putting the petrol cap under the trigger leaving your hands free and making everyone wonder how ur car is fillin gup and why their pump isn't automatic like yours.... must be a TT thing they assume....
> 
> ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> do 'the trick' by putting the petrol cap under the trigger leaving your hands free and making everyone wonder how ur car is fillin gup and why their pump isn't automatic like yours.... must be a TT thing they assume....
> 
> ;D ;D


What if you scratch the cap?

Also the pump will not cut off as the cap is on the way and you will spill fuel all over the car.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Vlastan,

I do this all the time without any problems.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I actually find the petrol flows better if I fill my VX from the 'wrong' side.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Vlastan,
> 
> I do this all the time without any problems.


Something useful I may have given to the forum a while ago?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

This is a bit of an off-topic thread for the flame room... 

Personally I would never recommend the filler cap option because occasionally the automatic cut out stops working and then you do look like a dick as it gushes Optimax all over your shoes... : not to mention that if you are looking the other way you might spill enough that they have to call the Fire Brigade... ;D

L


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I never let it run all the way like that.... because when filling up I'm always putting in 50+ litres at a time, I know I can safely go above 40 litres...


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

LOL ;D

I'm sure that "safety first" approach is another sign you're getting older! 

L


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Its a shame they dont use the automatic mechanism in the UK...why the hell did they remove the little pin from the pump?


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

yeh they have those here in Belgium, its great especially in the cold or if you have a diesel, maybe they petrol companies think that Joe Average cannot be trusted with such complex mechanisms


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> do 'the trick' by putting the petrol cap under the trigger leaving your hands free and making everyone wonder how ur car is fillin gup and why their pump isn't automatic like yours.... must be a TT thing they assume....
> 
> ;D ;D


Must try it! Now I have two hands to decide what to do with ???


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Till you refuel with 62 litres your TT you have enough time to use your two hands and light a cigarette! ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I nearly got into a fight the other day at a shell garage as they only had one Optimax pump and it waqs the first one you come to. So instead of driving through to the pump at the front I stopped at that one.

The bloke behind me started to get all uppity and was ranting and raving until I pointed out to him that I only used Optimax.

I wouldn't care but he didn't even want petrol, he was just going into the mini-mart for some milk.


----------

